# أرجو المساعده في حصر كميات حفر وردم من الميزانية الشبكية



## محمد كليفر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو تزويدي بملف إكسيل للقيام بعملية حصر كميات حفر وردم من الميزانية الشبكية بمعلومية العمق المطلوب . 

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء :12:​


----------



## mah_kh65 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*حساب كميات حفر وردم*

أرجو إرسال ملفات الإكسل التي تبين إحداثيات نقاط الميزانية الشبكية وسأحاول المساعدة


----------



## garary (5 أكتوبر 2008)

انشاء الله نحاول تقديم ماطلبت


الاخوة الاعزاء يجب ان ننتبه الى هذه الكلمة
ان شاء الله وليس انشاء الله
مشرف القسم​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخ الزميل الفاضل محمد كليفر
إن كنت قد رسمت شبكية منتظمة (كل 5م أو كل 10 متر) فى ملف أوتوكاد من النقاط التى رفعتها من الأرض الطبيعية فأرسل هذا الملف كمرفق للموضوع وكذلك أخبرنى ما هو منسوب التسوية المطلوب حساب الكميات بالنسبة له​ 
وسوف أرسل لك إن شاء الله ملف إكسل فيه تفاصيل حساب الكميات (دفتر حصر) كالآتى:
- سأعطيك إن شاء الله بالنسبة لكل مربع من الشبكية إن كان حفر ام ردم أم مختلط (حفر وردم) وكمية الحفر أو الردم لهذا المربع وكذلك إرتفاعات الحفر أوالردم عند كل ركن من أركان المربع ومتوسط الإرتفاع بالنسبة للمربع كله مع إعطاء المربع رقم فى ملف الأوتوكاد ونفس الرقم فى ملف الإكسل​ 
- سأرسم لك إن شاء الله الخط Zero Cut And Fill فى المربعات المختلطة التى تحتوى على جزء منها حفر وجزء ردم وبالتالى سيتكون للشبكية كلها خط (أو خطوط) كنتور الـ Zero Cut And Fill تفصل أماكن الحفر عن الردم​ 
- سأعطيك بإذن الله الكمية الكلية لمكعبات الحفر والردم والمساحة من الأرض التى تحتاج للحفر
وكذلك المساحة من الارض التى تحتاج إلى الردم​ 
وبيانات اخرى مفيدة​ 
لكن تذكر ...
1- كلما كانت مربعات الشبكية المنتظمة صغيرة (2م×2م أو 3م×3م) كانت النتائج أدق
2- أن نقاط الشبكية فى ملف الاوتوكاد يجب ان تحتوى على منسوب النقطة فى الإحداثى Z لكل نقطة​ 
المثال التالى يوضح ما أقصده بالصور

هذه صورة الشبكية على الاوتوكاد وواضح بها رقم كل مربع مثل نظيره فى جدول الإكسل



 

وهذه صورة ملف الإكسل (دفتر حصر الكميات) أى الحسابات التفصيلية


 

وهذه صورة الكميات النهائية فى آخر جدول الإكسل على اليسار


 
فى إنتظار بياناتك على النحو الذى وضحت لك​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أميروعد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ أحمد تحياتي واشواقي
ارجو منك شاكرا ان تشرح لي المعادلة التي حسبت عليها المساحة عندما يكون هنالك cut & fill من المساحة ال 100 متر2 في مثالك السابق وهل قسمة المتوسط على 4 ام على 2 عندما يكون هنالك cut & fill
لك مني اجمل التحايا


----------



## أميروعد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ احمد 
ناسف للازعاج ولكن نرجو الرد


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

عشتِ يامصر وعاشوا ولادك


يبنوا لنصر يزيد أمجادك​


----------



## محمد كليفر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*حصر الحفر والردم من الميزانية الشبكية*

أوك ياهندسة ولكن امهلني بعض الوقت لآتي بالملف المطلوب . تحياتي لك .


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخ الزميل الفاضل أمير وعد
أعتذر عن التاخر فى الإجابة لكثرة المشاغل...​ 
والإجابة على أسئلتك كالتالى:
1- المربع لن ينقسم أبدا أكثر من قسمين
2- بالتالى لن يكون هناك أكثر من نقطتين لهما منسوب صفر(الذى يفصل الحفر عن الردم)
3- هاتين النقطتين ستقعا غالبا على ضلعين من أضلاع المربع
4- تعرف هذين الضلعين بأن طرفيه أحدهما أعلى من منسوب التسوية المطلوب والآخر أقل
5- لكل ضلع من هذين الضلعين إحسب موقع نقطة الصفر هكذا:
5-1 إفرض أن نقطة الصفر تبعد مسافة (س) عن النقطة الأولى 
5-2 إذن هى تبعد مسافة (10- س) عن النقطة الثانية (الـ 10 هنا هى طول ضلع مربع الـ Grid)
5-3 إرسم خط أفقى يمثل خط الـ 10 متر فى الـ Grid
5-4 إرسم من أحد طرفيه عمود صاعد لأعلى بمسافة مناسبة (هذا يمثل فرق المنسوب أعلى منسوب التسوية المطلوب)
5-5 إرسم من الطرف الآخر عمود نازل لأسفل بمسافة مناسبة (هذا يمثل فرق المنسوب أسفل منسوب التسوية المطلوب) 
5-6 وصل طرفى العمودين بعضهما ببعض ينتج عندك مثلثين قائمين متقابلين عند أحد الرؤوس ومتشابهين
5-7 من قوانين تشابه المثلثات ومن الفرضين الذين ذكرتهما لك فى البندين 5-1 و 5-2 تستطيع بسهولة
حساب قيمة (س) وبالتالى معرفة مكان النقطة التى منسوبها صفر​ 
6- فى المربع محل البحث صل النقطتين صاحبتا المنسوب صفر بخط , هذا الخط هو خط Zero Cut And Fill 
7- خط الصفر سيقسم المربع جزئين:
7-1 إما أن يكون كلاهما شبه منحرف
7-2 أو احدهما مثلث واللآخر شكل خماسى الأضلاع
7-3 ونادراً ما يقسمه إلى مثلثين قطريا​ 
8- إحسب مساحة كل شكل باى طريقة
9- إحسب متوسط الإرتفاعلات بالقسمة على عدد رؤوس الشكل الناتج (مثلث - شبه منحرف - خماسى)
10- إضرب مساحة كل شكل (حفر أو ردم) فى متوسط إرتفاعاته يعطيك حجمه​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## أميروعد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ م / أحمد المبرمج
شكر الله لك صنعك واجزل لك الثواب وزادك من علمه .
ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك ولكن ارجو ان تفيدني عن كيفية عمل حسابات الردم والحفر بواسطة ملف الاكسل
الذي صممته وان امكن رفعه لاتمكن من تنزيله 0
واخيرا لك مني اجمل الدعوات بالتوفيق
اخوك م أمير


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الأخ والزميل الفاضل المهندس أمير وعد​ 
إن ملف الإكسل الذى ضمنته فى مشاركتى الأولى هو ناتج أحد برامجى وليس ملف يحتوى على معادلات
أو formulas مطلقا بل كما قلت لك هو ناتج أحد برامجى وإسمه CalcVolume وهو يقوم برسم وحساب كل ماهو مطلوب لعمل دفتر حصر 
Bill of Quantities لكميات الاتربة 
فأنا بفضل الله أحترف كتابة البرامج المتخصصة فى مجالى المساحة والـ GPS 
وهذه روابط لبعض برامجى فى المنتدى الكريم يسعدنى ان تشرفها بالزيارة​ 
برنامج AutoSurveyPlus 2.0
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92000.html​ 

برنامج EarthCAD V1
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93465.html​ 
برنامج Profiler 1.0
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92798.html​ 
برنامج ParaMaker 2.0 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96959.html​ 
وبرامجى تجارية لكنى أرسل منها نسخ تجريبية للزملاء فى المنتدى لمن يطلبها ليجربها وللفائدة العلمية عموما​ 
وهذه صورة برنامج عمل دفتر حصر الكميات Bill of Quantities وقد أفرد له موضوعا
منفصلا فى المنتدى فى خلال أسبوع إن شاء الله تعالى


 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
م./ أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم​


----------



## عمروعلى3 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر واجب للمهندس احمد المبرمج


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الزميل الفاضل المهندس عمرو على3
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليك واعاننا واعانك على فعل ما يحبه ويرضاه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أميروعد (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ المحترم المهندس أحمد
شكرا لك على ماتقدمه لنا من معلومات
اذا امكن وبدون ان اتسبب لك في احراج 
ان ترسل لي برنامجك Bill of Quantities حتى ولو نسخة تجربية شاكر لك سلفا
اخوك أمير
*************


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ والزميل الفاضل المهندس أمير وعد 

أمهلنى قرابة الأسبوع فعندى ضغط عمل كبير هذه الايام

ولا تتردد فى الإستفسار عن أى شىء - علمنا الله وإياك مايحبه ويرضاه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أميروعد (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ المهندس احمد
في انتظارك بعد فك الضغط عنك ويسر الله امورك واعانك على قضاء حوائج الناس
اخوك أمير


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت الاخوة المبرمجين يوضحون لنا كيفية التعامل مع الاكسل و الاتوكاد في البرمجة على فيجوال بيزك لو امكن 

او يدلونا على نفس الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ولــودي (1 أبريل 2010)

شكر وتقدير للمهندس الاستاذ احمد سيد علا اعطا الفكره ونتمنى لك العطاء الزاخر


----------



## حماده النجم (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الطيرالحر (5 يونيو 2011)

الاخ احمد
ارجو بيان كيفية رسم النقاط في برنامج الاوتوكاد,انا لي خبره جيده بالبرنامج ولكن لم اعرف كيفية الرسم...........مع الشكر


----------



## mdsayed (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## timuchin11 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> الأخ والزميل الفاضل المهندس أمير وعد​
> إن ملف الإكسل الذى ضمنته فى مشاركتى الأولى هو ناتج أحد برامجى وليس ملف يحتوى على معادلات
> ...





احتاج الى برنامج
هو ناتج أحد برامجى وإسمه CalcVolume 
Bill of Quantities 

مع شرح موجز له لو سمحت .......... لانى محتاجه لعمل ملف اكسيل كامل بالحفر والردم اقدمة للاستشارى

ياريت المشاركة لانى بحثت كتير والحمد لله انى لاقيت واحد بيتكلم عن هذا البرنامج​


----------



## مهندس رضا رجب (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك شرح وافى


----------

